# current tax return and bankruptcy



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

I got a notice from the IRS claiming I didn't file my taxes for year ending 12/31/2011. They want to know why? They're not due yet, are they??.... I'm getting ready for my meeting of the trustees next week (ch 13 bankruptcy). I'm confused.... Thoughts? I'm gonna call them tomorrow, but its freaking me out a little 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

how was the notice sent, if by email, it's a phishing scam


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

No, its our local IRS office, complete with direct number to the IRS lady... Only got recording tonight, I left a msg 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Personal taxes aren't due till April 15th. Is it some other tax? Or another year perhaps?


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

And in letter form.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

What's the notice number in the upper right hand corner? 

It should begin with CP.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Mavash. said:


> Personal taxes aren't due till April 15th. Is it some other tax? Or another year perhaps?


I just did file my 2010 year about two months ago... But I've already been notified by the IRS and they've sent a tax bill which has been included in the bankruptcy. This letter references my BK case as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Unhappy2011 said:


> What's the notice number in the upper right hand corner?
> 
> It should begin with CP.


No number that begins with that, just my bk number, but its form 13736... Response to inquiry about missing tax return...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

It's probably some other tax or another year. Or they lost your return or didn't post a payment. The IRS didn't post four of our payroll tax payments during a three year period. Meet with them and act confused. That's what worked for me. I'm still working on 2009 and 2010. I met with them last year (I was summoned to appear). After 10 minutes the agent was practically begging me to leave. And I got a nice return eight months later.:scratchhead:


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah, its probably for the year ending 2010.. typo maybe, and since I haven't paid yet..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

Cherry said:


> No number that begins with that, just my bk number, but its form 13736... Response to inquiry about missing tax return...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ahh I didn't read the part about being from a local field office and not a CP notice generated by the IRS computers...

Yeah, that's a case to be taken up with that field agent.

I would not sweat it too much. It is what it is.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

It's for this year. Apparently BK laws are weird. They are telling me I have to file 2011 return now. I have an email into my atty, this is BS, that's all I have to say about it. Total BS.


----------

